# Looking for new toy hauler



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't seen much about toy haulers on your forum but thought I'd ask. I am thinking about getting a newer toy hauler but I'd like to get one with metal framing. So far all I've found are Hobbi, Desert Fox and Lance. The Hobbi has too narrow ramp so that's out, anybody have any opinions? I am looking for a 25-28ft. bumper pull. Thanks for the input.
Gerry


----------

